# Making Grain Mix



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi! I am new to goats, I found my first little Nubian cross wether in early June, and have since added a Lamancha doeling and an Alpine doeling. I love them so much! I never knew how sweet and full of personality goats were.  I'm hooked. I would love to start mixing my own grain for them, and I know that wethers and does have different nutritional needs. Does anyone have a good mix that they love? I am currently feeing them Purina Goat Chow, and only a tiny bit in the morning. Also, does anyone know exactly how much I should be feeing them? They have pasture/browse and unlimited hay. Thanks!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

We feed our does, buck and wether a mixture of rolled crimped oats, alfapha pellets and black oil sunflower seeds (40% ,40% ,20% repsectively). No goat feed. This way we don't have to worry about unriary calculi in our boys. They also get a tablespoon of loose goat minerals with their evening ration. A good goat mineral is vital if you don't use a pelleted food that is fortified. Their coats are gorgeous, they are happy healthy goats. 

The breeder I bought my wether from fed this mixture as well and I took my cues from her. We love using this mixture, and now if we offer a little sweet feed our goats turn their noses up at it! LOL! 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you, rb555! That sounds great! I am completely new to farm animals in general, so i have some really basic questions.  Do I just pick up the alfalfa pellets at the feed store? And the oats, are those a special kind or do you use the kind from the supermarket? LOL, When it comes to feed and supplements, I am lost.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Emma,

You will need to get the alfalfa pellets and the oats at the feed store. The oats are whole oats that have been steamed and crushed a little so that they are easier to eat. They are often labeled "recleaned oats". You can find them at Southern States Co-op. Pictured below.








When you don't feed a fortified goat feed, you have to be sure to use a good goat mineral with enough selenium and copper. They may not eat it if you make it free choice, so sprinkle about a tbs on top of each goats feed once a day. I like Golden Blend minerals from Hoeggers. www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Golden-Blend-*Minerals*.html But there are many to choose from, Sweetlix is another popular mineral. (you still need to supply good minerals even if you feed goat feed)

Do your research, get lots of opinions and then make the best choice for you and your goats. I can tell you that our feed costs are higher because of how we feed our goats. But our blend is great for milkers and the boys. 

I found Fiascofarm.com to be very helpful, as well as getting advice from the breeders that got me started and of course forums like The Goat Spot and Goatworld.com. I have found the Goat Community to be the best source of information, and have yet to come across a goat owner who wasn't glad to help with advice and experience. Keep asking for info, there is so much to learn, but soooo worth it when you go to the barn and everybody is talking to you, wagging their little tails and vying for your attention! Goat love is the best.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Emma,

You might also start a thread, or find an existing thread asking what people feed their goats and what minerals they use. There are varying opinions and options. 

I have been at this for less than a year myself, but have dove into it and read everything I can get my hands on and asked a billion questions! Getting ready for my first kidding now, and am more nervous than when I had my son! lol!


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Rhonda, 

That all sounds great! I have used Hoeggers before so I think I will go there to get the minerals.  And good idea, I will start a thread for that! I love Fiasco Farm, I will go on there and research a bit more. I get what you are saying, my Amazon wish list is now full of goat books! :lol: 
Ooo, you have to update me about your kidding! That is so exciting, and nerve wracking I'm sure. I'm glad my first will still be about 5 months out!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can find a good goat mineral right at your local TSC. Manna Pro Goat Mineral is a great mineral. Get the label from that and compare other minerals to it if it isn't in your area.


As far as a good feed, I use ADM Dairy Goat Power. You can search on the internet for a label and use that as a guide to find a good feed. 

Keep in mind that Fiasco Farm hasn't owned goats in a long time. So while some stuff is timeless, other stuff is not. It is a great starting point but don't use any one source for your information.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You can find a good goat mineral right at your local TSC. Manna Pro Goat Mineral is a great mineral. Get the label from that and compare other minerals to it if it isn't in your area.
> 
> As far as a good feed, I use ADM Dairy Goat Power. You can search on the internet for a label and use that as a guide to find a good feed.
> 
> Keep in mind that Fiasco Farm hasn't owned goats in a long time. So while some stuff is timeless, other stuff is not. It is a great starting point but don't use any one source for your information.


Thanks Karen! I really appreciate your response, TSC is right down the road from me so I will go and check there! Not sticking to just one source is a great thing to keep in mind.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

wow, lots of good ideas! I think that feeding something with the pellet feeds is better....... But if i don't feed the grain with ammonium chloride... I would mix that in with the rest.... just a thought....
This is what we do for our goats : 1 part Purina noble goat, 1 part all livestock feed (now, this is not the bad kind. All it is, is even parts of Corn, Oats and barley) and then about a half part of BOSS. The goats are shinny, they are not too fat and not too skinny. For grown weathers i would say more Oats/corn/barley mix (depending on the goat, of course) as for some goats it can really be "l love you grain". However, i find the BOSS really keeps their coats nice. Gives them nice healthy oils in their coat. The corn keeps them warm in the winter. It's not necessary in the summer, but we get in the all livestock mix so we feed it year around. The reason why we get the all livestock feed mix instead of buying them separate is just because we get "more bang for our buck" that way.  Happy goat keeping!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on what you are feeding you goats now as well as how old they are should be a guideline for what and how much you feed.

It's not economical for me to buy multiple bags of grains so I stick with what I've fed the last 10 years, Blue Seal Caprine Challenger, available at most TSC stores, the mineral I currently use is Cargills Right Now Onyx but I've used the Manna Pro before that, good mineral but the 8lb bag only lasts so long with 10 goats.

All growing kids here have always gotten a grain ration for the first year along with free choice minerals, alfalfa mixed hay and browse when available. Does in milk get additional CC with added Calf Manna and beet pulp shreds.
The Manna Pro mineral contains added ammonium chloride so it will be a good choice to have with your wether, place it in a feeder and leave it freechoice, keep it where they can't poop in it or put their feet in it... TSC also has the double dish type feeders that are mounted to a wall, place it high and even put a concrete block under it for them to step up to reach it, it does work well to keep it clean.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

rb555 said:


> We feed our does, buck and wether a mixture of rolled crimped oats, alfapha pellets and black oil sunflower seeds (40% ,40% ,20% repsectively).
> 
> Good Luck to you!


Emma, have you found a feed you are happy with yet?

There may be an issue with the mixture I feed. I think the calcium to phosphorus ratio may be off. My boys are fine, but I may have to modify what I feed. Just wanted to let you know. I will let you know what I find out about my mixture, and the modification if neccessary.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

rb555 said:


> Emma, have you found a feed you are happy with yet?
> 
> There may be an issue with the mixture I feed. I think the calcium to phosphorus ratio may be off. My boys are fine, but I may have to modify what I feed. Just wanted to let you know. I will let you know what I find out about my mixture, and the modification if neccessary.


Thanks for letting me know! I am actually still feeding them the sweet feed until it runs out, which should be this week.  Keep me updated!


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

And also, my doelings are 5 and 6 months. Any idea how much feed they should be getting daily?


----------

